# tank mate Ideas needed????



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so i have a 250g+ tank.
dimensions are 5'Lx3'Dx27.5"H....
filtration is 3x Rena XP4.
so far i have 4 rays in this tank 2 scobinas 1 marble motoro and 1 hystrix/motoro hybrid.
water changed 50% every 3rd day without fail.
looking for tank mate ideas......
i tried geo tapajos but they had a habit of pecking at ray eyes....
lets hear your thoughts on suitable tank mates...


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't go with much more except for maybe a top level swimmer. Couple big Bala sharks or maybe an arowana. Kind of strapped for ideas as it's only a 5' x 3'. I wouldn't go with anything else on the bottom except maybe a few striped or spotted raphael's as they clean up the left overs on the bottom. You could also do a few Hydrolycus tatauaia. I have these with my smaller rays.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I was going to say Aros which was already mentioned. At feeding time its really something. Maybe two or three of the cheaper kinds would be a great adition like the silvers.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm not that keen on the aro idea..though i have been thinking about it.
and i also agree with nothing else on the bottom.
bala sharks are cool when small IMO but not so much when they are larger..
thanks for the hydrolycus idea.. will look into them...
keep the ideas coming.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of cichlids, and always will be. It takes A LOT more care to keep them with stingrays though, to ensure the rays get food, and to keep the bio load stable. But, if you can make it work its awesome.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Charles posted a topic on this in his sponsor section(page 2 "stingray tankmates") good read and aid for what your intentions are for your setup.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

dorado (either single or 3 or more), any kinds of dollars, bass (either single or 3 or more), vampire tetra, gar.

If you like catfish, for expensive, a tig., lince. For economy, foxface, juruense, gulper, anything that stays around 12" will be safe. I personally like foxface as they don't hide and so it is more active than your other cats.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

well i tried silver dollars with no luck as my female marble motoro decide they were late night snacks....;(
still looking for ideas starting to think the aro is the way to go.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

What about a gigantic group of a large tetra? lik 30 bleeding hearts, congos, etc? Or some of the larger cichlids? Oscars, Green Terrors, things like that. 

Not a ton of experience with stingrays though, so not sure how well they'd work.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, is your female carrying? She is a killer. Is she the only one killing and eating other fish?

Try gar. I would stay away from tetra as they will become food for sure. Oscar and terror will live, but double edge sword, they will either peck at your rays or create too much bio for your tank. Either way, not good for your tank.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

And if you can wait, I think i have some bigger vampire tetra coming.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> well, is your female carrying? She is a killer. Is she the only one killing and eating other fish?
> 
> Try gar. I would stay away from tetra as they will become food for sure. Oscar and terror will live, but double edge sword, they will either peck at your rays or create too much bio for your tank. Either way, not good for your tank.


she is the only one i have seen with my own eyes doing it...
gar is a good idea and i really liked the last one i had i just worry that 5 feet is not quite long enough.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

have to say i love my set up...

you can see what I have in my signature... I havent had any issues yet.. i think some fish may be hot or miss as far as how well they can get along

I kinda wish I went for 2 blacks instead of the one asian aro though

they are suppose to be a lil less aggressive


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I dont have any suggestions on tank mates but how about some pix??!!!

250g with rays? That just sounds plain awesome to me


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

he has some pics posted somewhere


----------

